# Leader making question...



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

I have almost all I need to make good leaders. I need to know what sleeves I will need for my .095 weedeater line. Weedeater line is regular round .095. I don't know what ones to buy or even where to buy them from. Don't want to buy the wrong size and be stuck with ones that wont fit. I have everything from the Hooks to the Barrel swivels down just need some info on the sleeves that i will use to crimp the .095 line to make a loop. Anyone have anything please let me know. Im almost done with my LBSF setup. Yak and reel have been decided and the rod is still in question but I have a throw down for that if I can't find a better deal. Thanks for everyones time and I hope someone is using the same setup for leaders and has the info I need.

BP


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

WEED EATER LINE ????????????????????????????????????????????????
WHO TOLD YOU TO USE WEED EATER LINE ( IT'S BRITTLE ) , YOU WILL 
LOSE YOU FISH , HOOK'S , LINE AN SINKER.
MAYBE 600 LBS OR 800 LBS MONO.








GOOD LUCK ?


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Think u misunderstood me. I'll have vinyl coated stainless steel on the hook side. Go to tx-sharkfishing.com and look under sharkleader prep. Explains alot just doesn't give you the size sleeves. Weedeater line is strong and can stretch alot before it breaks. Check it out and if you have an answer to my question post again please. Thanks.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Sleeve*



BigPole said:


> I have almost all I need to make good leaders. I need to know what sleeves I will need for my .095 weedeater line. Weedeater line is regular round .095. I don't know what ones to buy or even where to buy them from. Don't want to buy the wrong size and be stuck with ones that wont fit. I have everything from the Hooks to the Barrel swivels down just need some info on the sleeves that i will use to crimp the .095 line to make a loop. Anyone have anything please let me know. Im almost done with my LBSF setup. Yak and reel have been decided and the rod is still in question but I have a throw down for that if I can't find a better deal. Thanks for everyones time and I hope someone is using the same setup for leaders and has the info I need.
> 
> BP


SB didn't mean anything by it. Where are you? Pro Tackle makes an Aluminum Oval 1.2mm for 60 to 100 lb test. 1 smaller 0.8mm so too small for you line. Being weedeater Aluminum will work, hard to get the correct weight class on the line but these sleeve will work. The copper are best but expensive for weed eater line, use the copper on your stainless wire. I've never used weedeater simply for the fact that I don't trust it some guys do, but to each his own. If you need them asap shoot me a pm I still have some, stainless also 460lb and 1100lb also. Good luck.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

No offense but if you used mono you could easily find the right sized crimps. I'm sure tons of fish have been caught using weedeater line but why mess around with stuff that's not designed for fishing? Oh and FFS don't follow that handbook's advice about smashing the crimps with a hammer either, use a crimping tool or swagger. I'm sorry I don't know the size crimps to help with the weedeater line, you may as well use it since you already bought it.


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Hope I didn't come off as an a-hole. Wasn't trying to by far. I wanted to make some good leaders for the best price.(weedeaterline) Read the leader making from the other site and thought it beats the price of the high dollar mono leader. If you sync up the size of the mono leaders they sell and the weedeater line it falls between the 600-800# range which I know there not gonna be the same breaking strength but shouldn't be to far off. I have a tool for crimping so hammers are not going to be used and i already have some .095 weedeater line from my trimmer I own. I was just curious if anyone knew if the 2.6mm crimps would work. Didn't want to start a thread to get people fired up. Just thought someone might have used the weedeater line and knew what crimps is all.

Mono leaders
600 lb breaking strain, 2.3 mm diameter, 100 m coil, *$26.99*
800 lb breaking strain, 2.6 mm diameter, 100 m coil, *$32.99*

Weedeater line .095(thousandth of an inch) 40' roll is $2.88

Link to size charts... http://www.leadertec.com/store/product.php?xProd=482

Oh and Fishtoys not in a rush but thanks for your help. Greenie for the offer.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I didn't mean to attack your methods, just didn't know the crimp sizes for the weedeater line so wanted to help with what info I did have. When you run out of the weedeater line if you decide to try out the mono there are some better sources, dude by the name of KingKilla sells terminal tackle, check it: http://www.lonestarsharkers.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2076

I use this, which is quite a bit cheaper than the weedeater line as you can see: 
400# mono - A&G Brand - clear (1.95mm) - 50*yds* for $6


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Justin, we all fish differently but if there is something that will cause me a problem then please let me know. Why I post here is for experience and I take all input. I'll make one leader with the weedeater line and I guess try and find some cheaper mono. I'll check out your buddy. Hope he has some good deals. Thanks for everyones input and hope no one took me as being an a-hole.


NP


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Bp, jj spot on about weed eater line, its junk! Jason (Kingkilla) is a hell of a nice guy and his tackle is very reasonably priced! I think hes out of the 700# mono but has the 550 in stock. As far as the other site you mentioned......beware......dont drink the kool aid, before ya know it you will be fishing in a yellow thong south of bob hall peir, screaming at the top of your lungs that " THE BITE IS ON" and you will do so with purpose and intensity!:headknock


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

> dont drink the kool aid, before ya know it you will be fishing in a yellow thong south of bob hall peir, screaming at the top of your lungs that " THE BITE IS ON" and you will do so with purpose and intensity!:headknock


LMAO!!! Yellows not my color but maybe a neon orange 

I checked out KingKilla's post and he has some pretty good deals. I need to become a member of that site to pm him about when he will have some 600-800# mono in. Pricing alot of what he has out and how much I can get stuff for somewhere else and he beats alot of places. Thanks again guys for your input. Been a big help. I hope to soon be able to post up some reports.

BP


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Some very good advice has ben given to you BP. I know in these days that price has a part in everyone choice making when it comes to buying things for fishing. But you do have to think that if that choice made the difference in a fish of a lifetime then you may want to rethink it. And it looks like you have went with the better option. Good luck fishing and hope to cya on the sand sometime without the thong no matter what color it is!
Ron


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

LandShark! said:


> Some very good advice has ben given to you BP. I know in these days that price has a part in everyone choice making when it comes to buying things for fishing. But you do have to think that if that choice made the difference in a fish of a lifetime then you may want to rethink it. And it looks like you have went with the better option. Good luck fishing and hope to cya on the sand sometime without the thong no matter what color it is!
> Ron


 Don't think it hasn't been going through my mind that if I use eater line I could loose a great fish. Been on my mind since I have started going for bigger game. I think Ill go with the mono. Ill make one with eater line just for shizt and giggles but will buy some good mono. Don't worry I only wear my thong when Im plastered and I don't like to drink heavy when fishing. Im making a flag with BigPole on it so if you see a white toyota taco with a flag in the sand stop by for sure. Would love to hear some good advice or hell even some fish tales. I want to thank everyone once again that helped me in this thread. Made me really think alot of things through and probably saved me some fish and tackle haha.

BP


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I went through the weed eater line thing a few lears ago and this is my view. Although I did not have any break offs, I came to understand that I put a lot of money and valuable time into my sport. I realized that I may save a buck on the W E line but why gambel over a very small difference. I have known guys who buy thousand dollar guns, expensive leases, feed programs and then put a **** scope or ammo in their gun. Use what the guys in the know use and be satisfied. Good luck,Daddyhoney


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I use W E line on my redfish leaders and most anything I cast off the jetties. However if I were to fish Shark-a-thon again or in a contest that requires me to get the fish on the sand before I can collect the prize, I'd use the mono. The large diameter mono is used for its abrasion resistance and not for its actual strength. A shark's tail can wear through some pretty tough line.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

BigPole said:


> Mono leaders
> 600 lb breaking strain, 2.3 mm diameter, 100 m coil, *$26.99*
> 800 lb breaking strain, 2.6 mm diameter, 100 m coil, *$32.99*
> 
> ...


100m coil is 328'.

the same amount of weedeater line would cost you $23.61

you save $ 3.38. This is not enough for me to consider using weedeater line. I never have figured out why people think weedeater line is cheaper.


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea JR when I posted that up I figured exactly what I would be saving. Not much. What got me was the small price. At first I didn't see the length. Came to my attention when I posted that. Oh well mono for me please  thanks again guys.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm not that experienced with weedeater line, but it's not made for fishing.....mono is. It may cost you a little bit more, but when you've already spend a lot of money on rods, reels, tackle, etc...why skimp on the line.


----------

